# Fendt SCR



## DunmoreVintage (Oct 9, 2011)

does anyone know how to bypass the adblue system in the new fendt's, the system monitors for nox's both upstream & downstream in the exhaust & feeds back to control the injection of adblue, & also feeds back to the tractors ecu & will start cutting the power down if the adblu is not topped up or for instance if it stops injecting it into the exhaust for some unknown reason like we squeezed the pipe with a vice grips, thats why we have to alter the feedback from the sensor after the scr Cat

in theory if you could alter that last sensor to think its doing a pretty good job at reducing the nox's you could fill that adblue tank with water & would never inject a whole pile into the exhaust, i doubt the solution is to just put the sensor outside the exhaust, seems too simple,

does anyone know?
thanks


----------

